# Pressing stock (Art Brands) transfers



## Simply Chuck (Aug 15, 2010)

Can I heat press stock transfers (say Art Brand or another manufacturer) onto a garden flag? Will it hold up outdoors (UV/rain) and if so is there a material I should be looking for to do this with?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

If the flag is cotton, or a cotton blend, it should be ok. Probably not going to hold up on a synthetic material.


----------



## Simply Chuck (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Ed, Two questions for you. When you say "hold up" do you mean stick/adhere to the flad initially or "hold up" with the elements outside (sun/rain)? My second is I want to deal with ProWorld (I'm in PA) and I went online to look for a catalog request. I found a sample request which I received but it was just two samples no catalog or even maybe a code to look at a online catalog. I said Art Brands because they sent me a huge catalog of prints. I went online again to look at your prints (ProWorld) and I am only seeing a handful of prints.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

It is possible that the transfers will not and some get discontinued adhere to a synthetic material and, if they do, might not last very long in an outdoor situation. We currently stock about 6500 designs. You can search by category and/or individual description, We add new designs regularly and some get discontinued. We have chosen not to produce a printed catalog since the changes are so frequent. We also offer a generic website, Art 4 My Shirt which many of our customer use to provide an online catalog to their prospects.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry about the problem in my first sentence. It should read: It is possible that the transfers will not adhere to a synthetic material and, if they do, might not last very long in an outdoor situation.


----------



## Simply Chuck (Aug 15, 2010)

So if I find a cotton or cotton blend flag supplier or make my own I should be OK with UV stabilization. I understand nothing last forever outside but I would like it to last for at least two summer seasons in the North East. I currently make sublimation garden flags but am limited to my printer area (8 1/4" x 14"). So doing a full blead is out of the question and my supplier keeps jaming down our throat "sublimation is not safe for outdoor applications, the sun fades it" If that were the case then why do you sell sublimation license plates? I've never had a problem with my plates or flags I was just thinking about make a new venture.


----------



## Simply Chuck (Aug 15, 2010)

proworlded said:


> It is possible that the transfers will not and some get discontinued adhere to a synthetic material and, if they do, might not last very long in an outdoor situation. We currently stock about 6500 designs. You can search by category and/or individual description, We add new designs regularly and some get discontinued. We have chosen not to produce a printed catalog since the changes are so frequent. We also offer a generic website, Art 4 My Shirt which many of our customer use to provide an online catalog to their prospects.


 What am I doing wrong? I went back again to ProWorld's site, picked cars category (show all) and it says there is 193 items but I am only being shown 20 (4 rows of 5 designs).


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Please send a PM with your email address so I can respond.


----------

